# FAIRY EGG



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just had to share the perfect little fairy egg one of my chickens left me yesterday! 
L-R Wyandotte, D’Uccle, and the Surprise egg. So cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be flipped, there was a yolk in there. Those itty bitty eggs were always so cute.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I was kinda shocked too! I expected- well not a perfect teensy egg anyway! Cute as heck.


----------

